# JAG pics



## cheyno (Aug 8, 2007)

Just clicked on a link that one of the america members put up, and had a look through the site.

http://www.reptilicusreptiles.net/ht...hons_tiger.htm

Check out the JAG on the left! Amazing looking snake!

I'm not into the whole people wanting to bring JAG's into Oz. I'd much rather see some of the aussie breeders end up with something similar looking from our own non-imported snakes. I don't think it will be too long till we see something like this come out of the ghuys that are working on their JAG-like lines.


----------



## eladidare (Aug 8, 2007)

my fav snakes in the world are the coastal jags (dont think theyre hybrids)
there are a few diamond x jungle jags that look amazing....
these 2 guys are both jungle x diamond jags, couldnt find the coastal jag pics


----------



## oniddog (Aug 8, 2007)

dam i wish i could get just 1 of those , would be awsome?
is there anyone out hose got sumthing similar or trying to create sumthing similar , would be extremly interested anything close to that white 1 or the high yellows?
"wot little beautys ! "


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Aug 8, 2007)

wow i want one of them diamond x jungle jags there awsome


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 8, 2007)

i cant wait until the guys here start breeding some these


----------



## PhilK (Aug 8, 2007)

They'll be ssooo expensive though


----------



## krusty (Aug 8, 2007)

O my god how nice it that jag,i'll take a pair....lol.


----------



## Hickson (Aug 8, 2007)

Hix


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 8, 2007)

Yer love the jags ,
, you breed some nice reduced pattern carpets hix ,

cheers Roger


----------



## Hickson (Aug 8, 2007)

My photos, not my snakes. I like the ones with the patternless stripe down the back.



Hix


----------



## scorps (Aug 8, 2007)

i want a jag i reckon theyll pop up in aus soon


----------



## montyette (Aug 8, 2007)

Very nice Hix you got a spare female i can cross this boy over


----------



## SnakePower (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey Hix,
:shock: Where did you get the chance to see those beauties??? :shock: :shock:
They're hot looking morelia's for sure!!! Are they actually Jags, or an aussie bred and bloody similar version??


----------



## Retic (Aug 8, 2007)

Beautiful Jags, I wouldn't hold your breath waiting for something like that snake on the left in the first photo to pop up here though.


----------



## Hickson (Aug 8, 2007)

montyette said:


> Very nice Hix you got a spare female i can cross this boy over




Like I said - not my snakes. But if your boy is desperate, and you want to freight him to the UK .......



Hix


----------



## Retic (Aug 8, 2007)

I think you have just disappointed a few people Hix :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Aug 8, 2007)

Was just sharing the pics.



Hix


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 8, 2007)

ill send a few of my girls for a romantic holiday ,
shall i make the booking through the Hix travel centre , ha ha


----------



## Hickson (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes Junglefreak. Send your deposit in cash in a brown paperbag.



Hix


----------



## Jungleland (Aug 8, 2007)

Here's some of my favourites from the NET. (overseas colletion)

Joel


----------



## montyette (Aug 8, 2007)

This has been argued till we are all black and blue We have the American Jag, with selective breeding< ie aussie cape york recessive color with striped jungle can we than class this as aussie jag or do we just go with whats happening overseas or do wait till whats here already comes available to the average herp collector. What they have crossed overseas are 1/2 ours to start with why cant we have an Aussie Tas for lack of a desriptive name.
These are my opinions only.

cheers pete


----------



## Retic (Aug 8, 2007)

Firstly Jags are not American.

We can't make a Jag, unless by pure fluke someone creates a reduced pattern carpet that also produces leucistics.


----------



## montyette (Aug 8, 2007)

Thats fair enough Boa but why do we have to we go with whats happening everywhere else why cant You or Simon or Snakeranch as such breed an aussie look alike and then class it as an Aussie bred. I know it sounds stupid but as stated before im a relative newcomer to this game compared to most but have had an interest in the line breeding of different species to get what i desire no different to what there doing in other parts of the world.I believe there here already and will be available to all and sundry in the next 2 seasons.
This is my opinion only


----------



## MrSpike (Aug 8, 2007)

They are here, they will be available very soon.


----------



## Lars K (Aug 8, 2007)

wow, awesome looking pythons!

I have seen some Jungle Jaguars on the Hamm Show.
They were one of the most stunning snakes I have ever seen!

But unfortunately priceless.


----------



## eladidare (Aug 11, 2007)

boa said:


> Firstly Jags are not American.
> 
> We can't make a Jag, unless by pure fluke someone creates a reduced pattern carpet that also produces leucistics.


 
i can understand the reduced pattern part, but why would it need to produce leucistics???
wouldnt the melanin just disappear and create patternless offspring???


----------



## krusty (Aug 11, 2007)

what do the jungle jags look like.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 11, 2007)

eladidare said:


> i can understand the reduced pattern part, but why would it need to produce leucistics???
> wouldnt the melanin just disappear and create patternless offspring???



Because jags are a visual het for leucism. They carry the leucistic gene, that is what makes them look like they do.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 11, 2007)

Sorry i think i just realised what your question means, leucistic means no pigment at all, not just no melanin. So take out all the pigment and you have a pure white snake.


----------



## eladidare (Aug 11, 2007)

cheers waruikazi, but i know what leucism is...
you gave me a good answer the first time round though... lol
i think youve answered a few of my questions on genetics in recent threads, so i take it you know what your on about... and its much appreciated
cheers again
Ryan


----------



## jay76 (Aug 12, 2007)

nice snakes love jags


----------



## ~CAUTION~I Bite!44 (Aug 12, 2007)

O.M.G Very cool jags bet they'd cost heaps though.....


----------



## Jason (Aug 12, 2007)

junglexdiamond jags are one of the nicest pythons imo.

as for 'why cant we produce australian jags?'
-if you produce a snake that looks like them and when breed to another one produces luecistics you will have an australian jag like snake but not only will people not believe you have done it because its more likely its an exotic, it is so genetically unlikely that most are kidding themselve to believe they can create one from luck.

i do believe they will be avialable here in the near future and i will surely be getting a few!!!!


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 12, 2007)

*Cut that OUT*

come on cheyno thats not far

there incredible animals and i cant wait for the call from Roger(Jungle_Freak) 

sorry Roger


----------



## pugsly (Aug 12, 2007)

No doubt there here Spike, and NO doubt there illegal.

(As for many other snakes in Aus collections...) 

Anyone who is offered one wouldn't want to be advertising it. They won' t be produced by fluke, as much as lots of people may hope. But hey with the amount of illegal GTPs in collections who am I kidding, of course they will be available soon enough..


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 12, 2007)

LOL Gearjammer
no jags here 
or likely to have any in the future ,
not worth the drama etc 

but jagish looking carpets are a possibility ,
cheers


----------



## Tatelina (Aug 12, 2007)

How are we to know that the amazing animals that are bred in Australia eventually, aren't mixed from imported stock thats been added into the mix somewhere...? We wouldn't know.


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 12, 2007)

Jungle_Freak said:


> LOL Gearjammer
> no jags here
> or likely to have any in the future ,
> not worth the drama etc
> ...


Sorry Roger
I meant it to come across the way you PUT it
you gotta be so dam careful..lol

WAITING......


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 12, 2007)

Your ok Gearjammer ,
no dramas 

cheers mate


----------



## geckodan (Aug 12, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> Because jags are a visual het for leucism. They carry the leucistic gene, that is what makes them look like they do.



Finally an explanation that makes sense. Therefore a "jag sibling" is a clutchmate not carrying the leucistic gene ????? I could never understand why a jag sibling was so specifically labelled.
What does a homozygous leucistic look like???


----------



## MrSpike (Aug 12, 2007)

pugsly said:


> NO doubt there illegal.



"Who cares" :lol:.

If i had the opportunity to buy one I would, as long as I bought it on the books, how can NPWS prove that I imported it? How can they prove that anyone imported one? I could of just bought a snake that had a "different" pattern, thats all I know.

Kane


----------



## Jason (Aug 12, 2007)

no doubt they are illigal but so are 95% of GTP! nothing done about them on license and i dont think anything will be done about these guys on license. either way it will happen and when it does, pure pythons are going to become more and more uncommon as a result of albino hybrids jags crosses etc


----------



## cheyno (Aug 13, 2007)

What would stop people selling them as coastals, which is really what they are? Therefor they would go on the books as a coastal. Just a coastal with a really nice pattern.


----------



## Adzo (Aug 13, 2007)

geckodan said:


> What does a homozygous leucistic look like???



White,
and dead. From what I recall being said in previous threads, it is a fatal condition.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 13, 2007)

geckodan said:


> What does a homozygous leucistic look like???



Here's a pic


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2007)

Gotta love them Jags, especially in the white as shown above!

I don't know about everyone else, but they leave me feeling breathless whenever I look at a pic. 

And as mentioned by 'eladidare', them Diamond x Jungle Jag's look pretty awesome too!

[email protected]


----------



## WombleHerp (Aug 18, 2007)

WOW :shock: that white one is absolutely stunningly beautifully gorgeous!!!


----------



## jay76 (Aug 18, 2007)

I dont understand alot of people on here dont like crosses, but they all say jags are great. I think alot of the crosses jags, tigers ect look great and would purchase on.


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Aug 21, 2007)

Gabe said:


> Here's a pic


did that thing survive?


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 21, 2007)

No none of the leucies have survived as of yet.


----------



## TANN-MANN (Aug 21, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> No none of the leucies have survived as of yet.


huh? i thought it was just mammals that did not survive...google images and you see heaps of adult leucistics:
http://images.google.com.au/images?gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en&safe=off&q=leucistic&btnG=Search+Images


----------



## Colin (Aug 21, 2007)

Jag pic  no its no mine.. Its from an 'overseas collection'


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 21, 2007)

TANN-MANN said:


> huh? i thought it was just mammals that did not survive...google images and you see heaps of adult leucistics:
> http://images.google.com.au/images?gbv=2&svnum=10&hl=en&safe=off&q=leucistic&btnG=Search+Images



Well as far as anyone has confirmed no one has had a leucistic carpet python live more than a couple of hours out of the egg. There was one that was a paradox leucy, it had both leucistic body parts and normal body parts. But unfortunately it died earlier this week.

No one has any adult living leucistic carpet pythons. Atleast that they have gone public with.


----------



## SnakePower (Aug 21, 2007)

UNBELEIVABLE!!! I took that Jag photo!! God I think it was way back around '94 or '95.
Incredible what pops up on this forum.
Zac.


----------

